# Table Runner (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been wanting to make a table runner for a while, so I finally just did it,I started it yesterday and finished it this morning.
Thank for letting me share.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really nice.

And in such a short timeframe.

I bet you'll get lots of compliments from family and friends when they see it on your table.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice! It looks great!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow you have been busy lately! It's very pretty, I love tablerunners!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Very nice. I like your color choices.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

THANK YOU !!!!
It is from my stash, from a quilt I made last Christmas.
Yeah, I guess I have been busy lately, or just in a sewing mood.
Thanks Again,
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Very pretty. You did a good job. The fabrics really play nice together. I used a pattern that looked just like that last year for a Christmas gift. I liked it so much that I already have another pieced. 
Winona


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

You know, I've gotta get 'in the mood'... I have several table runners that I'd like to use for gifts this year... and I need to get started/finished.

That's a great runner and I appreciate the 'inspiration'~!

dawn


----------

